

Ask HN: Review Our Startup - KEE - patb57

Hey All<p>Our new App called "Kee" went up on the iphone app store the other day. We're keen to get your thoughts on it. (it's free)<p>I worked in the Israeli Occupied Territories during the Second Intifada (long story), and while I was there, I became fascinated with the ancient graffiti scratched on artefacts in the West Bank. I used to wonder who scratched it on, and why they did it.<p>Kee aims to give people the ability to create overlapping virtual graffiti with the answer to all those questions. Functionally, the app attaches content and thoughts to spaces and objects, access to which can be set to public, friends only or private.<p>We basically want to make the physical world a communication medium, where you can open a Kee Map, see what people have said about the space you're in, and make comments yourself. So far, one of the things that we've enjoyed doing most is dropping Kees on street art so that people can comment on it and see where to find it. (screenshots of this at http://appsto.com/kee)<p>Tell us what you like and what you don't. Our web page (that needs alot of work) is http://www.keeapp.com.
======
aiurtourist
I don't have an iPhone anywhere near me. I'd love to see a video
demonstration.

~~~
patb57
Absolutely. We're working on that at the moment. It will be done after
Christmas.

------
zone2
clickable <http://www.keeapp.com>

